# (gelöst) Basket installieren

## bas89

Da Basket nicht im Portage Tree vorhanden ist, habe ich mir das ebuild hier runtergeladen:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310827

und in /usr/local/portage/kde-misc/basket/ gespeichert. Mittels 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/kde-misc/basket/ digest 
```

 erstellte ich ein Manifest. Doch installieren lässt sich Basket immernoch nicht:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kde-misc/basket" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-misc/basket-1.80 (masked by: missing keyword)

```

Wie kann man denn wirklich einfach ein externes ebuild installieren?

```
Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2080_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 22 Mar 2010 15:15:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc:/usr/share/apps/kopete/styles:/usr/share/apps/solid/actions /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-qBSsJYO0JQ,guid=eddce283768d0164a5df532c4ba60458"

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"

EDITOR="nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-vt"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

GS_LIB="/home/bas89/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/bas89/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/bas89/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4:/home/bas89/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/bas89/.gtkrc::/home/bas89/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.23"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/7"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE=""

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="de"

LOGNAME="root"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO="1"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OLDPWD="/home/bas89"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="5"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/bas89"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/home/bas89/.kde4/lib/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib/kde4/plugins/"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4:/usr/lib/subversion/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SBCL_HOME="/usr/lib/sbcl"

SBCL_SOURCE_ROOT="/usr/lib/sbcl/src"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/bas89-laptop-gentoo:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/8280,unix/bas89-laptop-gentoo:/tmp/.ICE-unix/8280"

SHELL="/bin/zsh"

SHLVL="3"

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib/strigi:"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa apm autoipd avahi bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups custom-optimization cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvb dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif extras fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp fuse gd gdbm geoip geolocation gif gimp git glut gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv icq imagemagick imap jabber java jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kontact lame laptop lastfm lensfun libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mime mmx mng modules mozilla moznopango mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly offensive ogg opengl openmp oscar otr pam pcre pdf perl plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rss samba scanner schroedinger sdl semantic-desktop session smp solid spell spl sse sse2 ssl subversion svg sysfs syslog taglib tcpd theora threads thumbnail thumbnails thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vnc vorbis vpn vpnc wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" 

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

WINDOWID="35651640"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauth76PxKP"

XCURSOR_THEME="Oxygen_Zion"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="002ea93096800727c626a4c54b8eb3b2-1269171288.272693-1716052468"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

Last edited by bas89 on Wed Mar 24, 2010 1:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

das ist schon der normale weg um so was zu machen. nur sind solche externen pakete eigentlich immer irgendwie gemaskt. deswegen musst du sie noch in /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen. so zum beispiel:

```
kde-misc/basket **
```

btw: was ist das überhaupt?

----------

## bas89

„kde-misc/basket“ steht bereits in der package.keywords drin. Warum die zwei Sterne? Nach dem Hinzufügen kommt beim emerge:

```
root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # emerge basket                

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: <<<kde-misc/yawp

```

Aber jetzt funktioniert es. Basket ist eine tierisch gute Notiz- und Ideensammlungssoftware. Ziemlich praktisch.

http://basket.kde.org/

----------

## Christian99

Die zwei Sterne sind dafür, um jedes keyword zu akzeptieren. Das ebuild selbst hat gar keine keywords was soweit ich weiß nur durch die zwei Sterne abgedeckt wird.

der Fehler "Invalid Atom..." bezieht sich darauf, dass in der /etc/package.keywords Datei ein falscher eintrag steht:

du musst in der Zeile "<<<kde-misc/yawp" wahrscheinlich nur die drei "<" entfernen, dann sollte es richtig sein.

----------

## bas89

Tatsache. Habe da wohl unbewusst etwas getippt. Danke!  :Smile: 

----------

